# Formatage d'un SSD en 7 ou 35 passes



## AppleSpirit (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je formate mon ssd (60 gb) via l'utilitaire de disque en 7 passes, l'opération ne prend au total qu'environ 2 heures. Cela me paraît exagérément rapide... Est-ce normal ?

Enfin, ce qui me préoccupe le plus c'est que l'utilitaire de disque affiche du début à la fin "passe 0 sur 7" ou "passe 0 sur 35" et ne passe jamais à "passe 1 sur 7", etc. En fait, l'opération de formatage se complète alors que l'affichage est toujours sur "0 sur 7"... est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il ne fait pas les 7 passes (ou les 35 passes) et donc qu'il n'en fait qu'une seule ?


----------



## edd72 (15 Septembre 2011)

Toi, tu veux mettre ton SSD à la poubelle?


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Septembre 2011)

c'est possible d'être plus clair ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------

Parabole mise à part, personne ne sait me renseigner ?


----------



## lolipale (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Deux choses me viennent à l'esprit.
Vous travaillez dans une banque privée et vous avez besoin d'une sécurité extrême afin que personne ne puisse lire d'éventuelles données après formatage 
Vous êtes banquier car ce type de formatage (et le nombre de passes) sur un SSD va le "flinguer" à la vitesse grand V et vous aimez dépenser vos sous 

*Voici un article* sur la durée de vie (entre autres) des cellules constitutives des SSD et sur leurs cycles de vie.


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Septembre 2011)

1. l'article en question dit justement : "Nombre de cycles d&#8217;écriture limité à 100 000-300 000, au mieux 1 à 5 millions pour les meilleures cellules"

2. avec mon formatage, il s'agit de faire 35 passes, donc 35 cycles. Vous croyez pas que j'ai de la marge d'ici à 100'000 cycles ?????? En fait tous vos posts jusqu'à présent c'est pour me dire que j'ai entamé 35 cycles sur les minimum 100'000 que j'ai à disposition ???? c'est bien ça ?

3. vous n'avez toujours pas répondu à ma question initiale source de la création de ce fil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bon, pour répondre à la question : un SSD n'est pas un disque dur, 50000 passes n'apporteraient rien de plus qu'une seule sur un SSD (à part des emmerdements, s'entend), il n'y a pas d'enregistrement magnétique qu'on pourrait récupérer en lisant sur le bord des pistes, mais juste des transistors qui sont commutés ou non, mais il n'existe pas de transistors qui seraient "à moitié commutés", c'est tout ou rien, donc pour mettre un SSD à zéro, une seule passe suffit, et aucun utilitaire de disque récent digne de ce nom ne te permettra d'en faire plus d'une seule sur un SSD, au risque de le flinguer (des passes de "zéroing", ce ne sont pas des cycles normaux, c'est beaucoup plus &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; Corrosif, dans le cas d'un SSD) !


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Septembre 2011)

merci pascal77, j'ai enfin eu ma réponse après plusieurs posts de trolls qui ne savaient même pas de quoi ils parlaient. 

Deux dernières questions : 

1. La seule passe nécessaire à formater un ssd est-elle de sécurité suffisante ? ou est-ce qu'un geek serait néanmoins capable de récupérer les données ?

2. Si l'utilitaire n'effectue qu'une seule passe, pourquoi le formatage en 35 passes a-t-il pris environ 6 heures alors que le formatge en 7 passes ne m'a pris que environ 2 heures ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> 1. La seule passe nécessaire à formater un ssd est-elle de sécurité suffisante ? ou est-ce qu'un geek serait néanmoins capable de récupérer les données ?



Imagines toi chez toi dans une pièce où la lumière est allumée ; tu appuies sur le commutateur pour l'éteindre, donc tu te retrouves dans le noir. Penses tu qu'un geek aurait la possibilité lui, de récupérer de la lumière sur ton ampoule sans remettre le courant ? Ben le SSD, c'est pareil : les infos stockées le sont sur un lit de transistors dont certains sont commutés (c'est à dire valent "1"), et d'autres pas (donc, valent "0"). Une seule passe va faire qu'ils vaudront absolument tous "0", donc, même le laboratoire le mieux équipé de la plus douée des polices scientifiques ne saurait récupérer quoi que ce soit sur un SSD remis à zéro en une seule passe.



AppleSpirit a dit:


> 2. Si l'utilitaire n'effectue qu'une seule passe, pourquoi le formatage en 35 passes a-t-il pris environ 6 heures alors que le formatge en 7 passes ne m'a pris que environ 2 heures ?



Là, je pense qu'il y a eu une passe d'écriture, et toutes les autres de lecture, mais ça n'est qu'une hypothèse. Pour mettre un SSD à zéro, il est indispensable de le lire, car on ne peut pas mettre une seconde fois à zéro un bit qui l'est déjà, or, tes données sont constituées d'une suite de zéro et de un, donc la passe d'effacement d'un SSD va lire chaque bit stocké, et s'il est à 1, il va le mettre à zéro, mais s'il est déjà à zéro, il ne va pas y toucher !

Il faut bien que tu réalise que les phases d'écritures sur un SSD sont infiniment plus complexes que celles d'un disque dur où il suffit d'inverser un champs magnétique pour changer la valeur d'un bit, donc où on ne se soucie pas de ce qu'il y avait précédemment pour ré-écrire autre chose par dessus. Pour un SSD (ou tout autre dispositif utilisant de la mémoire flash : SDCard, clé USB &#8230, il y a deux méthodes possibles : 

1) On met toute la zone à réécrire à zéro, puis on vient mettre les 1 là où ils doivent se placer
2) On lit chaque bit, s'il a la bonne valeur, on le garde, sinon, on inverse sa valeur.

Dans les deux cas, ça implique une lecture préalable à chaque écriture (donc 8 lectures et un nombre compris entre 0 et 8 écritures pour un seul octet).


----------

